# Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, HI $600 Aug 4-11 2017



## Travel Lover (Jul 19, 2017)

*Hawaii, Kaui, Poipu area. Beautiful resort. 1 Bedroom unit*
Wonderful Gold Crown resort. With Kitchen. Great location on the side of the island that is much more sunny. 7 Nights. $600 for whole week. Aug 4 check in and Aug 11 check out.


----------



## ChanSF (Jul 19, 2017)

Is this resort on the beach?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel Lover (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, there is a beach right by the property. You can walk from your unit there. You just have to cross a very small road. If you have more questions about the resort you could call them at 808-240-5100. I called and the lady that answered even said that "most of the units have an ocean view, but that is not guaranteed."


----------



## Lota (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello, my name is Lota.  Can you please let me know if this unit at Lawai Beach Resort is still available?  Please feel free to call at _phone number deleted. Use private message._  Thanks.


----------



## Travel Lover (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes it's available as of today July 21. Here is some more info. FYI, Poipu is the sunny side of the Island. 

This resort is right by a small beach in the Poipu area. You can walk from your unit, across a small street to it. You can see more photos at:
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=5080&textSearchKey=lawai+beach+resort

Here is information from the resort:

Boasting a fantastic location on Poipu, Lawai Beach Resort is just steps from one of Kauai's best beaches for snorkeling, surfing, and whale-watching. The property features roomy, well-equipped accommodations, three swimming pools, hot tubs, various picnic areas with barbecue grills and elevator access. 

If not enjoying themselves on the beach or engaging in water recreational activities, guests can use on-site facilities like tennis courts, 18-hole miniature golf course and a recreation room with pool tables, arcade games and a modern fitness center. The resort also offers thoughtful amenities like a convenience store, snack bar, library and an activity desk to help plan and book activities inside the property and Kauia's south shore. 

A variety of dining options, shops and live entertainment can be found nearby. On top of its location, beautiful scenery, Lawai Beach Resort prides itself on the friendliness of its staff and topnotch guest satisfaction.

Mandatory Fees/Deposit
Occupancy tax is 40.00 to 60.00 U.S. dollars. 

Housekeeping Fee
"For all RCI points reservations: There may be a 45.00 U.S. dollars for all units, per stay. " 

Policy/Restriction
• Resort non-smoking policy.
• No Pets. Please contact the resort directly regarding its ADA service animal policy.
General Information
• Fees or deposits are charged for some amenities.
• Renovations projects replacing tile/tubs March 27th 2014 through Jan 2017
• Resort only accepts Visa and MasterCard for fees. There is an incidental hold of $150.00 until check out, if guest does not have a credit card and use a debit card the charge will be for $500.00.
• Units are not airconditioned.
• Mandatory $75 resort fee. Fee covers: in-room internet access, DVD rentals, boarding pass printing, unlimited local phone calls, Mini Golf, Tennis, pickle ball, horse shoe, Bocce Ball, parking Fitness area and Island juice.


----------



## Travel Lover (Jul 27, 2017)

Now $500, not $600 for the week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2017)

The road you cross to the ocean is NOT a highway .. and when I went, my extremely picky BIL was so happy as when he saw the OCEAN from his unit. He was such a PIA ... anytime we had to deal with him ... his happiest made the trip pleasant.

We all enjoyed a wonderful sunset dinner at the very close (walked to it in less than 5 minutes) at the Beach House. My other brother-in-law and I went almost every evening over there to join the public crowd at sunset.

Everyone liked the Lawai Beach Resort ... did 3 RCI exchanges for our units there in late April 2+ years ago.


----------

